# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  نوثيق الزعيم (5)المريخ فى الثمانينات صور وانجازات

## على الصغير

* المريخ في فترة الثمانيناتمريخ الكاسات المحمولة جواً

* إنه عصر حارق الشباك مشعل النيران عمار خالد والرهيب الجيلي عبد الخير ..

* عصر بريمة الأسطورة .. عصر سيزر خليفة العباقرة ..

* عصر كمال عبد الغني خليفة ترسانات الدفاع القوية ..

* عهد العريس الديسكو الذي سقى حراس الهلال العلقم ..

* عهد الثعلب الماكر عصام الدحيش ..

* عهد فرتاق الشلة قلة .. وعهدالفنان عيسي صباح الخير ..
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1986 م
وقوف من اليمين : عصام الدحيش , بدر الدين بخيت , دحدوح , سامي عز الدين , بولس بابتس , أبراهومة المسعودية , نزار محمد الخليفة , قلة , جمال ابو عنجة .
جلوس من اليمين : إبراهيم عطا , عاطف القوز , مامون صابون , حامد بريمة , كمال عبد الغني , عيسى صباح الخير , كمال نوار , صديق العمدة .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1985 م – دورة سيكافا ( مجموعة ود مدني )
وقوف من اليمين : عاطف القوز, كمال نوار, المرحوم نزار الخليفة, أبراهومة المسعودية, كمال عبد الغني, حامد بريمة .
جلوس من اليمين : عصام الدحيش, منصور سبت, عيسى صباح الخير, عبد السلام حميدة, بدر الدين بخيت 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1985 م :

وقوف من اليمين : بولس بابتس, المرحوم سامي عز الدين, عصام الدحيش, عاطف القوز, كمال عبد الغني, كمال 
نوار, حامد بريمة.
جلوس من اليمين : عادل أمين, جمال أبو عنجة, عيسى صباح الخير, مرتصى قلة, إبراهيم عطا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ - كاس دبي الذهبي 1987 م

وقوف من اليمين : كمال عبد الغني, موسى الهاشماب, عبد السلام حميدة, صديق العمدة, عاطف القوز, نزار محمد الخليفة, عيسى صباح الخير, حامد بريمة, يس بابكر, منصور سبت .
جلوس من اليمين على الكراسي : عاطف منصور, عبد الله طوكراوي, عوض الله أنور, سامي عز الدين, بدر الدين بخيت, شنان خضر, جمال ابو عنجة.
جلوس من اليمين أرضا : بولس بابتس, عصام الدحيش, ابراهومة المسعودية, سانتو رفاعة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في القصر الجمهوري في العام 1986 م  مريخ سيكافا
وقوف من اليمين : سليمان عبد القادر ( مساعد المدرب ) , نزار محمد الخليفة , سامي عز الدين , عبد الله طوكراوي , جمال أبو عنجة , صديق العمدة , عبد العزيز عبد الله ( مدرب حراس المرمى ) , أبراهومة المسعودية , دحدوح , فيصل محمد عبد الله ( سكرتير نادي المريخ ), بدر الدين بخيت , حامد بريمة , أسامة السر , كمال عبد الغني , محمد عثمان دقنو ( مساعد المدرب ) .
جلوس من اليمين على الكراسي : محمد عبد المجيد ( حمامة ) , بولس بايتس , خلف الله محمود , انور ساتي , عيسى صباح الخير , إبراهيم عطا , سليمان مكين .
جلوس من اليمين على الأرض : عادل أمين , عاطف القوز , طارق تكل , عصام الدحيش , عطا ابو القاسم , مامون صابون , عمر العلمين , عماد عوض ( القوز ) . 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
إبراهيم عطا , أنور الشعله , عبد السلام حميده , عماد القوز , عطا أبو القاسم , المرحوم سامى عزالدين , عادل أمين , الحارس بولس , المرحوم الدكتور عمر عبد اللطيف , عصام الدحيش , إبراهومه
(جلا) , المرحوم صديق العمده , مرتضى قله , عاطف القوز , (الراحل نصرالدين القوز)
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ 
وقوف من اليمين : سامي عز الدين , عاطف القوز , صديق العمدة , عطا أبو القاسم , عيسى صباح الخير , .....
جلوس من اليمين : جمال أبو عنجة , ..... , عادل أمين , عبد السلام حميدة , كمال عبد الغني

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*عمل جيد الاخ على ونحتاج نرجع قليلاً للوراء لنرسم الآن تاريخ جديد للمريخ لأن هذا الجيل من لاعبى المريخ وبالمجموعة الحالية لا ينقصه غير إحراز بطولة خارجية يعيد بها ذكريات مريخ 89

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

الواقفون من اليمين :عصام الدحيش-جمال أبوعنجة-المرحوم سامى عزالدين-الحارس شنان خضر-حسن دحدوح-عاطف منصور
الجالسون من اليمين :عوض الله انور-منصور سبت-عاطف القوز-صلاح شعبان-ابراهيم عطا
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

عودة مرة أخري لصور المريخ في القصر الجمهوري في العام 1986 م والجديد في هذه الصورة يتمثل في ظهور بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة المريخ آنذاك وبعض قدامى لاعبي المريخ .

وقوف من اليمين : ......, ......, المرحوم عبد الحميد الضو حجوج , الفاتح المقبول ( بالعمامة ) , فتحي إبراهيم عيسى , عادل أمين , اللواء يوسف نصرون , محمد عبد المجيد ( حمامة ) , المرحوم مهدي الفكي الشيخ , جمال إبراهيم حسين ( أبو عنجة , عبد الله أوهاج ( طوكراوي ) , إبراهيم محمد حاج ( أبراهومة المسعودية ) , دكتور الكرة السودانية كمال عبد الوهاب , بدر الدين بخيت , حسن عبد الله بشارة ( دحدوح ) , أسامة السر , عماد عوض ( القوز ) , 
سليمان عبد القادر , المرحوم مامون صابون , المرحوم عمر عبد اللطيف .
جلوس على الكراسي : المرحوم نزأر محمد الخليفة , عاطف فضل المولى ( القوز ) , طارق تكل , بولس بابتس , عصام عبد الغني ( الدحيش ) , المرحوم سامي عز الدين , مرتضى عوض الامين ( قلة ) , حامد بريمة , عيسى صباح الخير , سليمان مكين .
جلوس على الأرض : محمد الياس محجوب , كمال عبد الغني , المرحوم صديق العمدة كيتا , خلف الله محمود , أنور ساتي , عطا أبو القاسم , إبراهيم عطا , عمر العلمين , محمد عثمان ( دقنو 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1989 م 
وقوف من اليمين : حامد بريمة , باكمبا , عبد السلام حميدة , أبراهومة المسعودية , كمال عبد الغني , سامي عز الدين , دحدوح , إبراهيم عطا , شنان خضر .
جلوس من اليمين : عاطف القوز , موسى الهاشماب , جمال أبو عنجة , بدر الدين بخيت , عيسى صباح الخير , سانتو رفاعة , عاطف منصور , عادل عطا 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*


المريخ في العام 1989 م ( كاس مانديلا )

وقوف من اليمين : عيسى صباح الخير , سامي عز الدين , صديق العمدة , موسى الهاشماب ،عاطف القوز, يس بابكر , أبراهومة المسعودية .
جلوس من اليمين : عبد السلام حميدة , إبراهيم عطا , بدر الدين بخيت , دحدوح , عاطف منصور, عصام الدحيش , عادل عطا , شنان خضر 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*


المريخ في العام 1989 م
من اليمين : جمال أبو عنجة , إبراهيم عطا , عادل عطا , سانتو رفاعة , أبراهومة المسعودية ,
موسى الهاشماب , عبد القادر ضو البيت , سكسك , باكمبا , كمال عبد الغني , شنان خضر 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ فى الثمانينات

 بطولات محلية عديدة قبل التتويج الخارجي

 

* بدأت مسيرة الأبطال في مريخ 80 بتحقيق أربعة بطولات من خمسة في بطولة دوري الخرطوم العريق .. 

مواسم : 

1980 - 1981

1982 - 1983

1984 - 1985

1985 - 1986

* والإنجاز المحلي الآخر كان في بطولة كاس السودان في نسخته القديمة حيث أحرز الزعيم البطولة خمس مرات . مواسم : 

1983 
1984 
1985 
19861988الدوري المحلي :19821985* تواصل تميز المريخ في المشاركات الخارجية وخصوصاً في بطولات الإتحاد الأفريقي .. وحافظ المريخ علي نظافة سجله خالياً من الهزائم في إستاده علي عكس فريق الهلال الذي فقد هذا الشرف في الستينات أمام الأولمبي المصري .. بالرغم من مواجهته لأعتي الفرق الأفريقية .. وكانت مباراة المريخ والأهلي القاهري في العام 1981 ملحمة تاريخية فلت منها الأهلي المصري بقيادة نجومه الكبار من الهزيمة في إستاد القاهرة عندما أضاع عمار خالد ركلة جزاء وخرج المريخ مهزوماً 0/1 بعد عرض رائع .. وتعادل معه في أمدرمان 0/0 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*موقعة رمضان الأولى والثانية* في حدث فريد إتفقت إدارتي المريخ والهلال على إقامة مباراتان وديتنان في شهر رمضان من العام 85 .. ولأنها المرة الأولي التي تحدث فيها تلك المبادرة .. كان لا بد أن يكون للمريخ بصمة فيها ليحفظها تاريخ الزعيم الأوحد

*****************************

4 يونيو 1985 

موقعة رمضان الأولى 

وفي ليلة الثلاثاء وبعد 14 دقيقة من البداية .. 

فاز المريخ علي الهلال 1/صفر 

أحرز للمريخ نجمه جمال أبوعنجة .. 

**************************** 
10 يونيو 1985 

موقعة رمضان الثانية 

واصل المريخ (( تخصصه )) وفاز علي الهلال بإصابة أحرزها الثعلب عصام الدحيش ..كثاني هزيمة في إسبوع واحد للهلال من الزعيم .. 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*أول حارس أجنبي في لقاءات مريخ هلال

* بعد أن فشل كل حراس الهلال في الوقوف أمام فطاحلة جيل 80 وتكرار الهزائم .. فكرت إدارة الهلال في الإستعانة بالخبرة الأجنبية في حراسة المرمى ( لأول مرة ) .. 

* ولعب المريخ والهلال ، وكان حارس الهلال هو التنزاني ( بازي ) وتمني الأهلة في نصر يردو به بعض من الدين القديم ويوقفوا به الهزائم المتتالية خصوصاً هزيمتي شهر رمضان .. 

* ولم يخيب المريخأهله فواصل تخصصه في الهلال برأسية ا براهومة المسعودية عريس الموسم والمتخصص الجديد في شباك الهلال .. وإنتهت تلك المباراة 1/0 وكانت في تاريخ 13 يوليو 1985 ..
*

----------


## على الصغير

*(( نتائج الزعيم مع الهلال من 1980 وحتي 1989 )) 

المباراة الأولي : فاز المريخ 1/0 - علي عبد العزيز - دوري الخرطوم . 

المباراة الثانية : تعادل 1/1 - فيصل كوري / التاج محجوب - ودية . 

المباراة الثالثة :فاز الهلال 1/0 - مصطفي النقر - ودية . 

المباراة الرابعة : تعادل 1/1 - عبده الشيخ / صلاح أبوروف - دوري . 

المباراة الخامسة : تعادل 0/0 - دوري . 

المباراة السادسة : فاز الهلال 1/0 - مصطفي النقر - دوري . 

المباراة السابعة : تعادل 1/1 - عطا أبو القاسم / هينو - ودية . 

المباراة الثامنة : فاز المريخ 1/0 - خالد سيكا - ودية . 

المباراة التاسعة : تعادل 1/1 - عطا أبو القاسم / حسين عبد الحفيظ - ودية . 

المباراة العاشرة : فاز المريخ 2/0 بإنسحاب الهلال - دوري 

المباراة الحادية عشرة : فاز المريخ 3/1 - عمار خالد2 - الجيلي عبد الخير/عصام كورنر - دوري السودان. 

المباراة الثانية عشر : تعادل 0/0 - دوري . 

المباراة الثالثة عشر : تعادل 1/1 - سامي عز الدين حمد دفع الله - دوري . 

المباراة الرابعة عشر : فاز الهلال 1/0 - النقر - دوري السودان . 

المباراة الخامسة عشر : فاز الهلال 1/0 - حمد دفع الله . 

المباراة السادسة عشر : تعادل 0/0 - دوري . 

المباراة السابعة عشر : 2/2 - إبراهومة المسعودية - صلاح الأمين / الديبة - النقر - دوري السودان . 

المباراة الثامنة عشر : فاز المريخ 1/0 - جمال أبوعنجة - ودية . 

المباراة التاسعة عشر - فاز المريخ 1/0 - الدحيش - ودية . 

المباراة العشرون : فاز المريخ 1/0 - إبراهومة المسعودية - دوري .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مباراة الغازات المسيلة للدموع

1 نوفمبر 1985م .. 

المريخ ((2)) الهلال (( صفر )) .. 

في مبارة الطرف الواحد والإثارة والعنف غير القانوني .. فضح الزعيم ، الهلال بقنابل نارية من قدم الديسكو (( إبراهومة المسعودية )) و رأس الأبنوسي (( مامون صابون )).. 

وكالعادة إنتهت المباراة قبل نهايتها بسبب جمهور الهلال ، الذين رفضوا إستمرار المباراة .. فعرفها جمهور المسطبة الشمالية وكان أكثر ذكاءاً .. فلولاه لناءت شباك الهلال بأهداف كان سيسجلها التاريخ .. فكانت الشرارة (( بطوبة )) في رأس حامد بريمة أشعلت الفتيل .. 

قدم المريخ يومها معزوفة أدهشت الحضور .. وصعد للمباراة النهائية لبطولة (( كأس السودان )) ..
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بداية ملامح جيل مانديلا 

* كان العام 1985 بداية الحلم المريخي لمنصات التتويج الخارجية .. فتشكيلة المريخ و إستقرار التدريب وقوة مجلس المريخ بقيادة مهدي الفكي كلها كانت عوامل تؤهل المريخ للتتويج الخارجي .. 

تميز المريخ في العام 1985 

* إنتصر علي الهلال ((5)) مرات .. 

* فاز ببطولة دوري الخرطوم .. 

* فاز ببطولة دوري السودان .. 

* فاز بالميدالية البرونزية في بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا 
*

----------


## على الصغير

* بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا - سيكافا - 1985 : 

* لعب فريق المريخ بجانب الهلال في بطولة سيكافا للأتدية التي أقيمت بالخرطوم و مدني عام 85 .. وكانت مجموعة الزعيم في ود مدني .. وجاءت نتائج الزعيم كالتالي : 

13 يناير 1985 
دورة سيكافا 
استاد مدني 
المريخ ضد البحرية الصومالي 
النتيجة 3/صفر لصالح المريخ 
احرز الاهداف مازدا - ابراهومة المسعودية - و عصام الدحيش من ضربة جزاء 

******************************
15 يناير 1985 
استاد مدني 
دورة سيكافا 
تعادل المريخ و نكانا رد ديفيلز الزامبي بدون اهداف 

****************************** 
17 يناير 1985 
استاد مدني 
دورة سيكافا 
المريخ يفوز على البحرية الزنزباري بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل احرزهم عيسى صباح الخير و نزار الخليفة و ابراهومة المسعودية 

****************************** 
21 يناير 1985 
استاد مدني 
المريخ يخسر بهدف امام الفهود الكيني 

****************************** 
( دور الأربعة ) 

24 يناير 1985 
استاد الخرطوم 
المريخ يخسر بهدفين لهدف امام قورماهيا الكيني 
هدف المريخ احرزه عصام عبدالغني ( الدحيش ). 

****************************** 

26 يناير 1985 
استاد الخرطوم 
في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث و الرابع 
المريخ يفوز على سيمبا التنزاني 2/1 
اهداف المريخ احرزهم عيسى صباح الخير 
فاز المريخ بالميدالية البرونزية في اول مشاركاته في سيكافا 

بينما خرج الهلال من الدور الأول ..

*

----------


## على الصغير

*قبل التتويج بالبطولة الأولي خارجيـًا

* بعد تحقيقه برونزية سيكافا 85 .. وبعد النتائج المحلية القوية في بطولة الدوري وكاس السودان والتي حقق فيها المريخ 6 بطولات في الفترة من ( 1983 وحتي 1986 ) ، كان الزعيم مؤهلاً تماماً للظفر ببطولة خارجية .. وكل العوامل كانت مساعدة لتحقيق ذلك الإنجاز .. واهم تلك العوامل لاعبي المريخ .. حيث كانت تشكيلة المريخ تضم الأفذاذ .. 

* وضمت تشكيلة المريخ موسم 86 كل من :

حامد بريمة .. بولس - أنور 

طوكراوي - كمال عبد الغني - منصر سبت - عاطف القوز - عماد القوز - صديق العمدة - إبراهيم عطا - كمال نوار - عبد السلام حميدة . 

سامي عز الدين - أبراهومة المسعودية - جمال أبوعنجة - بدر الدين بخيت - عادل أمين - أبوعبيدة - طارق تكل . نزار الخليفة 

عيسي صباح الخير - دحدوح - قلة - الدحيش - أسامة السر - عمر العلمين - حمامة - مامون صابون - عطا أبو القاسم - سليمان مكين 

30 جندي مريخي كانوا ضمن تشكيلة مريخ 86 أكتسحوا الفرق الداخلية ولعبوا مباراة العمر مع الترجي التونسي وهزموه2/1 في أوج مجده بقيادة الأسطورة طارق دياب وخرجوا بفارق الأهداف عندما خسروا مباراة الإياب بتونس 0/1 ..

30 جندي مريخي حققوا للسودان أعظم إنتصار ومنحوه أول بطولة خارجية في تاريخ الأندية السودانية ..******* بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا 1986

بداية الإنطلاقة لمريخ الكاسات المحمولة جواً ... 

* أقيمت البطولة في تنزانيا في يناير 1986 .. وشارك فريق المريخ في مجوعة مدينة موانزا .. 

* وكانت نتائج المريخ في البطولة كالتالي : 

المريخ * ماجي ماجي التنزاني 

1/0 للمريخ 

جمال أبوعنجة هدف المريخ 

************************* المريخ * موكميرا الزامبي 
صفر / صفر 

************************* 

المريخ * وقد الصومالي 
5/1 للمريخ 
عيسي صباح الخير هدفين - نزار الخليفة - الدحيش - أبراهومة . 

************************* 

المريخ * قورماهيا كينيا 
1/ صفر 
عاطف القوز هدف المريخ 

************************* 
ليتصدر المريخ مجموعته ويصعد لدور الأربعة 

************************* 

المريخ * ليبردس الكيني 
1/ صفر للمريخ 
عصام الدحيش ************************* 

المباراة النهائية لبطولة سيكافا 1986 

المريخ السوداني X الشباب التزاني 
التعادل 2/2 وكان المريخ متقدماً بهدفين 
أحرز هدفي المريخ عيسي صباح الخير وأبراهومة 
ويفوز المريخ بضربات الجزاء 4/2 
أحرز للمريخ : عادل امين - سامي - بريمة -عاطف القوز . وأضاع أبوعنجة ضربة جزاء
*

----------


## على الصغير

* قبل إنطلاق البطولة تم إعداد المريخ إعداد ممتاز من قبل مجلس إدارة المريخ بقيادة السيد مهدي الفكي .. مع وجود كادر تدريبي مؤهل بقيادة الكابتن سيد سليم 
*******
* حيث أدى المريخ عدة مباريات قوية قبل إنطلاق البطولة والتتويج منها :  3 ديسمبر 1985 
المريخ صفر الاهلي جدة صفر 
لقاء ودي بجدة ***** 
6 ديسمبر 1985 
لقاء ودي بالمريخ 
المريخ 1 فيروي البلغاري 1 

* وتتويج المريخ بالبطولة كان عملاً متكاملاً لكل عناصر المريخ إدارة ولاعبين وجهاز فني ..
****
*

----------


## على الصغير

*إستقبال الأبطال في مطار الخرطوم
* حدث تاريخي ليس له مثيل ...فقد خرجت أمة المريخ لإستقبال أبطالها .. فالحدث فريد ولم يحدث في تاريخ السودان .. 

* كان المشهد هازماً لكل برتوكلات مطارات العالم .. لم تنفع مراسم الإستقبال الرسمية ولا محاولات رجال الأمن من منع محبي الزعيم من إستقبال حبيبهم .. 
* فقد كان الفرح إستثنائي .. ومحققه زعيم طوع المستحيل وقهر الصعاب جالباً أول بطولة جوية في تاريخ السودان .. 

* كانت هتافات بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض ترج أرض مطار الخرطوم كما الزلزال .. نامت الخرطوم ليلتها علي وسادة من الفرح الكبير .. * وحقاً فوق فوق مريخنا فوق وبالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض ..
*****حدث لأول مرة في تاريخ السودان

تم إستقبال فريق المريخالحائز علي بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا في القصر الجمهوري وتم الإحتفال به بمنح لاعبي المريخ ومجلس إدارته وسام الرياضة .. 
وبذلك يكون فريق المريخ أول فريق يتم تكريمه بالقصر الرئاسي في السودان ..

********************************* 
أبطال ذهب سيكافا هم : 
سامي عز الدين - طوكراوي - صديق العمدة - أبراهومة - دحدوح - بدر الدين بخيت - حامد بريمة - أسامة السر - كمال عبد الغني - حمامة - بولس - نزار الخليفة - مرتضي قلة - أنور - عيسي صباح الخير - إبراهيم عطا - سليمان مكين - عاطف القوز - طارق تكل - عصام الدحيش - عطا أبو القاسم - مامون صابون - عمر العلمين - عماد القوز********
*

----------


## على الصغير

* بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا 1987

* بوصفه بطلاً للبطولة السابقة كانت مشاركة السودان بفريقين .. وكان فريق الهلال هو المشارك مع الزعيمفي بطولة سيكافا 1987 بيوغندا .. 

* خرج فريق الهلال كعادته وأشان لسمعة الكرة السودانية وقتها بمحاولة رشوة الحكم السوداني عبد الله القرقور واليس إعترف بواقعة الرشوة للتأثير في نتيجة إحدي المباريات ليتمكن الهلال من الصعود لدور الأربعة .. 

* واصل المريخ تشريفه للكرة السودانية وحقق المركز الثاني بعد تقديمه لمبريات ممتازة وخسر اللقب في النهائي أمام المستضيف بهدف دون مقابل .. ونال المريخ فضية الدورة .. 
* وجاءت نتائج المريخ في البطولة كالتالي :
لعب المريخ في مجموعة ضمت لجانبه في جنجا كل من سينز زمباوي ، ليبردس الكيني ، بلوباتس يوغندا.. فاز على سينز 1/صفر احرزه عصام الدحيش ، فاز على بلوباتس 2/صفر احرزهما سامي والدحيش ، تعادل سلبيا مع ليبردس الكيني وصعد ولعب امام باتا ملاوي وفاز عليه 1/صفر احرزه عصام الدحيش وخسر النهائي امام فيلا اليوغندي 1/صفر .**********
*

----------


## على الصغير

*البطولة الجوية الثانية

كاس دبي الذهبي 1978 

* كاس دبي الأول فاز به فريق ليفربول الإنجليزي .. 

* وكاس دبي الثاني فاز به مريخ السودان .. 

3 ديسمبر 1987 
تقابل المريخ والزمالك المصري في كأس دبي الثاني .. 
جاء الزمالك بقيادة نجومه الكبار .. علي أمل تحقيق إنتصار علي زعيم الكرة السودانية .. 
تقدم المريخ بهدف الهوندا عوض الله انور .. وحقق الزمالك التعادل .. 
وإحتكم الفرييقان لركلات الجزاء الترجيحية للفصل بينهما .. 
وكان الأسطورة بريمة في الموعد .. فقد صد ركلتي جزاء واحرز واحدة كلفت للمريخ تحقيق البطولة .. 
وتوج المريخ بالذهب وسار علي درب ليفربول الإنجليزي ..
*

----------


## على الصغير

*إستقبال الأبطال في رئاسة مجلس الوزراء

بعد أن دخل في القصر الجمهوري متوجاً بكاس سيكافا .. 

جاء الدور علي رئاسة مجلس الوزراء لإستقبال الزعيم .. 

فدخلها الأبطال كأول فريق يتم تكريمه فيه .. 





وبذلك يكون فريق المريخ أول فريق سوداني يتم إستقباله في أكبر قلاع الحكم في السودان .. 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا 1988

* إستضاف السودان بطولة عام 88 وتمت المشاركة بفريقي المريخ والهلال .. 

* لعب المريخ في مجموعة الخرطوم التي ضمت لجانبه مميتي الزنزباري، البيرة الكيني ، الاكسبريس اليوغندي. 

* وكانت نتائجه كالتالي : 

تعادل سلبيا مع مميتي الزنزباري وتعادل سلبيا مع البيرة الكيني وفاز على الاكسبريس 1/صفر سجله ابراهومة المسعودية وصعد للدور قبل النهائي كثاني المجموعة ليلعب ضد الهلال وانتهت المباراة 1/1 سجله عصام الدحيش وفاز على الهلال بالضربات الترجيحية 4/3 وتأهل للنهائي وخسر امام البيرة الكيني واحتل المركز الثاني . 

* ليحرز المريخ فضية الدورة للمرة الثانية علي التوالي .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*أول إنتصار في مباراة دولية بين المريخ والهلال

* تواصل تميز المريخ في لقاءات القمة .. 

* وتواصلت سلسلة البدايات وبصمات الزعيم فيها .. 

* فبعد ( أول إنتصار - أول نصر خارج الخرطوم - أول نصر في إستادات الخرطوم والموردة ) جاء الدور علي أبطال مريخ 80 ليضعوا بصمتهم .. 

* فكان أول إنتصار في مباراة أفريقية في بطولة غير سودانية للمريخ على الهلال في بطولة سيكافا 88 ..**********
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مباراة الحجارة والغازات المسيلة للدموع

10 ديسمبر 1988 

المريخ 2 الهلال صفر 

أحرز للمريخ حسن دحدوح .. 

كعادتهم .. امطر الهلالاب ملعب إستاد الخرطوم بالحجارة وتعطلت المباراة أكثر من مرة .. 

وردت الشرطة علي امطار الحجارة التي لم تتوقف بإطلاق الغازات المسيلة للدموع .. ************
*

----------


## على الصغير

*القائمة الذهبية بأبطال بطولة كاس الكؤس الأفريقية

1975 تونير ياوندي الكاميرون 
1976 شوتينف ستارز نيجيريا 
1977 ايلوغو رينجرز نيجيريا 
1978 حرية كونا كريغينيا 
1979 كانو ياوندي الكاميرون 
1980 مازيمبي زائير 
1981 اتحاد دوالا الكاميرون 
1982 المقاولون العرب مصر 
1983 المقاولون العرب مصر 
1984 الأهلي مصر 
1985 الأهلي مصر 
1986 الأهلي مصر 
1987 غور ماهيا كينيا 
1988 النادي البنزرتي تونس .. 

حتي عام 1988 كان السودان بعيد عن تلك القوائم الذهبية .. 
ولكن فعلها الزعيم في العام 1989 وأدخل إسم بلده لأول مرة في سجل الشرف .. 
فعلها أبطال المريخ وحققوا إعجاز غاب عن السودان سنيناً .. 
فعلها رجال المريخ وجلبوا بطولة كاس الكؤوس الأفريقية عنوة لديار القلعة الحمراء 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بطولة كاس الكؤوس الأفريقية 1989 : 

المريخ X الأهلي الليبي 
فوز المريخ بإنسحاب الخصم . 
*******
المريخ X البنزرتي التونسي ( حامل اللقب ) 
0/1 بتونس 
2/0 بالخرطوم ( أحرز للمريخ سانتو رفاعة ) . 
********
المريخ X باترونج الكنغولي 
1/1 بالكنغو . 
2/0 بالخرطوم ( عيسي وأبوعنجة ) 
*********
المريخ X قورماهيا الكيني 
0/1 بنيروبي 
2/0 بالخرطوم ( سانتو ودحدوح ) 
**********
المريخ X بندل يوناتيد النيجيري 
1/0 بالخرطوم ( كمال عبد الغني ) . 
0/0 بنيجريا . 

ليتوج المريخ بطلاً لبطولة الكؤوس الأفريقية رافعاً إسم السودان عالياً وسط القارة الأفريقية .. 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بطولات المريخ في هذه الفترة :الموسم
 البطولة
 النتيجة
 المنافس

1980 /1981 
دوري الخرطوم
بالنقاط
---

1982
الدوري
بالنقاط
-----

1982 / 1983
دوري الخرطوم
بالنقاط
---

1983
كأس السودان
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟

1984
كأس السودان
؟؟؟
؟؟؟

1984 / 1985
دوري الخرطوم
بالنقاط
---

1985
الدوري
بالنقاط
؟؟؟

1985
كأس السودان
3 - 1
مريخ الأبيض

1985 / 1986
دوري الخرطوم
بالنقاط
---

1986
 كأس سيكافا
4 - 3*
الشباب التنزاني

1986
كأس السودان
؟؟؟
؟؟؟

1986
كأس السودان
؟؟؟
؟؟؟

1987
 كأس دبي الذهبي
؟؟؟؟*
الزمالك المصري

1988
كأس السودان
؟؟؟
؟؟؟

1989
 كأس الكوؤس الافريقية (مانديلا)
1 - 0"
بندل يونايتيد النيجيري



برونزية سيكافا : 1985 

فضية سيكافا : 1987 

فضية سيكافا : 1988 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المعلومات الشخصية

سامي عز الدين حسن إبراهيم
مكان الميلاد : 
تاريخ الميلاد : 
وفاته: القاهرة في 7-2-2005م

حياته: 
سطع بريقه في فريق مدرسة الهوارة الثانوية بمدني في الدورة المدرسية 1970.
كان يلعب لفريق التضامن حتي عام 1977 حيث انتقل منه الي فريق المريخ بعد عودة الاندية الرياضية في يناير 1977.
جاء مع رفاقه: الطاهر هواري، عمادعبدالعزيز، أحمودي، ولعبوا المريخ.
لفت الأنظار في أول لقاء للمريخ ضد الهلال.
كان لاعباً طموحاً شاملاً حيث لعب حارساً للمرمي واحتياطياً للحارس الكبير السر بدوي حارس الجزيرة ثم تحول لوسط الملعب فاجاد
وابدع كما كان لاعباً ممتازاً للكرة الطائرة.
تسلم راية الوسط من نجم المريخ الفذ بشارة عبد النضيف.
طيلة مسيرته الرياضية كان يحب الرقم 14 وظل يرتديه دائماً في كل المباريات التي خاضها لاعباً للمريخ
توج المريخ بطلاً لكأس جامعة جوبا عندما أحرز الهدف الوحيد في شباك الهلال قبل ثوانٍ من نهاية المباراة. 
كان نجماً بارزاً وهدافاً مرعباً للمريخ بجوار حموري وكمال عبدالوهاب.
لعب في وسط الملعب بجوار أباطرة الوسط المريخي بشارة عبد النضيف وعمر أحمد حسين ومحسن العطا.
برز بشكل مدهش في مباريات المريخ ضد سلافا التشيكي وأحرز هدف الفوز في المباراة الأولى وهدف التعادل في المباراة الثانية
كما برز في مباراة الوداد المغربي ضد المريخ والافريقي التونسي والزمالك المصري. 
كان كابتناً لمنتخب الخرطوم والذي لعب أمام فريق ليفربول الانجليزي بالخرطوم وانتهت المباراة بالتعادل 1/1. 
تقلد كابتنية المريخ والفريق القومي السوداني.
كان له شرف حمل كأس سيكافا الأول «1986م» وكأس مانديلا عام 1989م وكأس دبي الذهبي عام 1987م وبذلك حقق مع المريخ أعظم نجازاته. 
اعتزل في موسم 90/ 1991 بعد مسيرة عطاء حافلة استمرت لنحو 13 عاماً في الملاعب وسلم الراية لخليفته في الملاعب ابراهومة. 
اتجه بعد ذلك الي مجال التدريب حيث سافر الي المانيا ونال شهادات رفيعة في مجال التدريب. 
درب شباب المريخ ثم عمل مساعداً للمدرب المصري احمد رفعت كما درب نادي الخرطوم ٣ ثم عين مدرباً للمريخ ومعاوناً للمدير الفني الكرواتي برانكو في قيادة التدريب بالمريخ. 
وافى الأجل المحتوم سامي في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة في 7-2-2005، حيث كان المريخ يقيم معسكراً إعدادياً للموسم الجديد.
ودع الوسط الرياضي والمريخي بصفة خاصة الكابتن الدولي لمنتخب السودان والمريخ السابق والمدرب سامي عزالدين الى مثواه الاخير بمقابر حلة خوجلي ببحرى.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
صورة للكابتن سامى عزالدين مع الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة انجـازات الراحـل مـع الزعـيم القـائد 


الكأس الجوي الأول من جوبا:

في أكتوبر من العام 1977م أقيمت مباراة بين الزعيم القائد، والهلال في جوبا مشاركة في الحدث التاريخي بافتتاح جامعة جوبا.
وقبل نهاية المباراة بدقائق ومن باصة رائعة من بشارة استطاع سامي عز الدين من حسم اللقاء بهدف رائع جعل المريخ يظفر بالكأس التاريخي ويعتبر هو الكأس الجوي الأول للزعيم القائد، وكان الاستقبال الجماهيري بالمطار حدثاً فريداً عبر لما للزعيم القائد، من كثافة جماهيرية لا يستهان بها.

الكأس الثاني سيكافا الأولى:

اشترك المريخ في يناير 1986م في بطولة أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا المعروفة اختصاراً (بسيكافا) ممثلاُ السودان وأقيمت الدورة بتنزانيا، وانتصر الزعيم القائد للكرة السودانية ، وأحرز كأس البطولة كأول إنجاز للسودان على مستوى الأندية السودانية.
وكان ذلك الانتصار متزامناً مع فرحة الشعب السوداني بالانتفاضة العظيمة في رجب أبريل ، وبذلك التقت الاحتفالات بانتصار الشعب السوداني قاطبة بعودة الديمقراطية وعودة المريخ بالكأس الجوي الأول وقد تناقلت وسائل الإعلام الدولية نبأ فوز المريخ بالبطولة الإفريقية (سيكافا).

الكأس الثالث: كأس دبي الذهبي:

وبمثلما توهج الزعيم القائد ، في سماء القارة السمراء وعاد بمعييته بطولة كأس أندية شرق ووسط إفريقيا (سيكافا) هاهو الآن يضيف إنجازاً خارجياً جديداً ليلة الأربعاء الثاني من ديسمبر عام 1987م بعد تغلبه على منازله الزمالك المصري في المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين في دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة الشقيقة.

الكأس الرابعة:الزعيم القائد أول ناد سوداني يفوز ببطولة أفريقيا 

المريخ ينال شرف الفوز بكأس المناضل نيلسون مانديلا .
في ديسمبر عام 1989م كان الزعيم القائد، على موعد مع النصر له وللكرة السودانية، وكان ذلك بإستاد مدينة بينين النيجيرية...

وكما قال الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم :
إنه سامي السامي ، أعظم اللاعبين الذين مروا على الزعيم القائد ، والسودان، وهو الأفضل على الإطلاق بمقياس البطولات لأنه كان قائد الفريق الذي حقق للزعيم القائد، أعظم إنجازاته على الصعيد الخارجي.

* ولو كان هناك لاعباً في السودان يستحق أن يشارك المريخ في لقب بطل الكاسات المحمولة جواً لكان سامي عز الدين الذي أسهم في فوز المنتخب السوداني ببطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا في العام 1980 بالخرطوم، وقاد المريخ للفوز بأول كاسات الجوية في العام 1977 في مباراة جوبا الشهيرة.

* وفي العام 1986 قاد سامي عز الدين المريخ للفوز بأول كاساته الخارجية في بطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا بتنزانيا.. وساهم سامي رحمة الله عليه في فوز المريخ بكأس دبي الذهبي في العام 1986 بدبي أمام الزمالك المصري.. وقاده لتحقيق أعظم إنجاز للأندية السودانية عبر تاريخها في البطولات الإفريقية في العام 1989 بتحقيق لقب بطولة الكؤوس الإفريقية ورفع الكأس أمام بندل يونايتد النيجيري وسط فرحة الملايين.

سامي .. لم يمت .. ففي المريخ الزعيم القائد .. دائما .. يحيا اصحاب العطاء .. ولا يخبؤ .. وهج .. للنجوم .. الامعة .. ومن هنـا .. تحيا السيرة .. وتتبلور .. ذكري .. راسخة .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
منصور سبت

ظهر منصور سبت في تصفيات بطولة دوري السودان مع أحد فرق جنوب السودان بصورة لافتة للنظر بادائه الجاد والمسئول واكن محط أنظار فرق القمة وتحركت على الفورغرفة تسجيلات المريخ وقامت بكسب تسجيله وكان ذلك في العام 1983 م.

دفعته في التسجيل للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة وعاطف القوز وإبراهيم عطا وفائز حسن وضحية حامد (مريخ كوستي) وعادل القرود (ودنوباوي). وأول مبارياته مع المريخ كانت أمام فريق الزمالك المصري (حبية) وشارك في تلك المباراة في وظيفة قلب الدفاع (إستوبر) بجانب التاج حسن وقدم اداء ممتاز في تلك المباراة.

لاحقا تم توظيفه في خانة الظهير الأيمن خلفا لجلال كباتا وشارك منصور سبت في إنجاز كاس سيكافا 86 وكاس دبي 87 وفي العديد من البطولات المحلية مع المريخ.

شطب منصور سبت من كشوفات المريخ في العام 1988 م وهو في أوج عطائه ولم يكن يستحق ذلك وبعد شطبه لعب أربعة مواسم رائعة مع فريق أم دوم الصاعد لدوري أندية الدرجة أولى في تلك الفترة وكان من ركائزه التي ساهمت في تثبيت الفريق بدوري الدرجة الأولى.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*
ابراهومه المسعوديه
ثعلب المريخ الماكر في الثمانينات عصام الدحيش 


د
دحدوح

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
بولس بابتس

بولس بابتس أبكر من مواليد مدينة واو بولاية بحر الغزال لعب لمريخ واو ولسطوع نجمه بصورة لافتة للنظر سعى المريخ العاصمي 
لتسجيله وبالفعل تم ذلك في 10 سبتمبر 1984 م وتميز بولس بالمرونة والرشاقة والشجاعة ولكنه كان سيئ الحظ نسبة لوجود 
الحارس الأسطورة حامد بريمة والذي كان الخيار الأول في تلك الفترة ولكن عند غيابه كانت تعطى الفرصة لبولس وكان يقدم 
مستويات رائعة وأستمر بولس يلعب للمريخ حتى شطب في ابريل 1989 م, انتقل بعدها بولس لفريق العباسية الذي كان يلعب ضمن 
دوري أندية الدرجة الأولى ولعب له عدة مواسم ثم اعتزل الكرة.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*عادل امين


*

----------


## على الصغير

*
وقوفا كمال عبدالغني والراحل صديق العمده
وجلوسا عاطف القوز وابراهيم عطا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابداااااااااااااع وروعة ياابو علوه
ربنا يقويك ياحبيب

*

----------


## على الصغير

*رجال صنعوا تاريخ المريخ :: عبد الحميد الضو حجوج



عبدالحميد الضو حجوج مسيرة عامرة بالانجازات والبطولات الخارجية:ــ
علي مر تاريخ المريخ الحافل والمليء بالانجازات والبطولات المحمولة جوا ومنذ ان تاسس النادي العملاق هنالك العديد من الرجال الذين صنعوا تاريخ الكوكب الاحمر ووضعوا بصمات مضيئة وقدموا الكثير ليكون نبراسا للاجيال المختلفة نحاول سبر اغوار اولئك الرجال الذين بنوا نهضة المريخ وتناول سيرتهم ومسيرتهم فكان هذا الباب رجال صنعوا تاريخ المريخ.
ü عبدالحميد الضو حجوج مسيرة حافلة بالانجازات
يعتبر الراحل المقيم عبدالحميد الضو حجوج احد ابرز الرجال الذين صنعوا تاريخ المريخ وحققوا معه الانجازات الخارجية والتي زين بها المريخ جيد الوطن وظلت كالشامة علي خده.
ولد عبدالحميد الضو حجوج في حي ابوكدوك الامدرماني العريق جواراستاد الموردة في العام 1949م وتلقي تعليمه الابتدائي في مدرسة ابوكدوك ودرس الثانوية في مدرسة بيت الامانة بحي العباسية وواصل الراحل تعليمه ليغادر الي القاهرة في مطلع سبعينات القرن المنصرم حيث عمل دراسات في مجال تكنلوجيا الاغذية.
نشأ علي حب المريخ
لما تفتحت عينا الراحل عبدالحميد علي الدنيا نشأ وترعرع علي حب المريخ وشعاره منذ طفولته الباكرة وقد كان مداوما علي حضور مبارياته المحلية والدولية بالاستاد وكان قريبا من لاعبي الفريق وقد كان من اعز اصدقائه دكتور الكرة السودانية والنجم الذهبي كمال عبدالوهاب باعتبار انهما نشأ في حي واحد وقد ضغط كمال علي عبدالحميد كي يلج المجال الاداري بالمريخ كما اثر علي دخوله المريخ عمه المقداد حجوج والد قطب المريخ المعروف عمر حجوج.
ü بدا مديرا بالاستاد حتي اصبح رئيسا للمريخ
بداية الراحل عبدالحميد في المريخ كان مديرا للاستاد في مطلع الثمانينات وتدرج في المناصب حتي صار امينا للخزانة ثم اصبح سكرتيرا عاما للنادي حتي وصل لرئاسة المريخ بالانتخاب لدورتين متاليتين ايضا كان ذلك في ثمانينات القرن الماضي.
ü سيكافا (1) ودبي الذهبي ومانديلا ابرز انجازاته
من ابرز واهم الانجازات التي حققها المريخ في فترة رئاسة عبدالحميد الضو حجوج احراز بطولة شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا) في مدينة موانزا التنزانية في العام 1986م حيث كان وقتها يشغل منصب السكرتارية ثم حقق الفريق كاس دبي الذهبي في العام 1987م حيث فاز المريخ علي الزمالك المصري والذي كان في اوج مجده ويضم اميز نجوم الكرة المصرية.
ü اكبر بطولة وانجاز لناد سوداني
يفخر الراحل كثيرا بل وتفخر امة المريخ وكل شعب السودان بالانجاز التاريخي الرائع بفوز المريخ بكاس الكؤوس الافريقية تلك البطولة التي حملت اسم الزعيم الافريقي (مانديلا) وهي اكبر انجاز لناد سوداني في ديسمبر 1989م وهو الذي تحقق في عهد عبدالحميد الضو حجوج والذي عمل رئيسا للنادي حتي 1991م حيث فاز بعدة دورات وكان يحرز اعلي الاصوات في الجمعيات العمومية.
وقد نجح الراحل في ضم العديد من النجوم واللاعبين للمريخ في تلك الفترة ومن ابرزهم اسامة سكسك وجمال ابوعنجة ودحدوح.
ü اسبوع التفوق المريخي
احتكر المريخ العديد من البطولات المحلية وتسيد الساحة وتفوق علي الهلال في التسجيلات وتمكن من الفوز عليه في اسبوع عصام الدحيش وجمال ابوعنجة وكان ذلك في عهد الراحل عبدالحميد الضو حجوج كما حدث التفوق الجماهيري والبطولات المحمولة جواً وكان انجاز الفوز ببطولة مانديلا كما ذكرنا هو الابرز في عهده والوحيد لناد سوداني منذ تلك الفترة وحتي الان لم يتمكن اي ناد من الفوز ببطولة افريقية.
واصل عبدالحميد الضو حجوج عشقه اللا متناهي للمريخ وظل قريبا من النادي حريصا علي حضور كل مبارياته حتي وافته المنية في حادث حركة بطريق الخرطوم كوستي في ثاني ايام عيد الفطر المبارك في العام 1994م حيث عز فراقه علي الكثيرين وشيعه الالوف الي مثواه الاخير.
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					



المريخ في العام 1985 م :

وقوف من اليمين : بولس بابتس, المرحوم سامي عز الدين, عصام الدحيش, عاطف القوز, كمال عبد الغني, كمال 
نوار, حامد بريمة.
جلوس من اليمين : عادل أمين, جمال أبو عنجة, عيسى صباح الخير, مرتصى قلة, إبراهيم عطا



شكرا لك يا رائع .. أعتقد ان هذه كانت افضل تشكيلة متكاملة للزعيم عبر التاريخ .. مافى لاعب واحد فى التشكيلة دى فيهو كلام حتى وان لم يكن الاكثر شهرة فى خانته ولكن هذه التشكيلة على بعضها كانت الاقوى عبر التاريخ
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ المتألـق يهـزم الهـلال 3\1 بجـدارة ويتصـدر دوري السـودان
أهـداف صاروخيـة لعمـار خـالد والجيـلي عبـد الخيـر
وتألـق عصـام مجـذوب

* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 15 يونيو 1982
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : بطولة دوري السودان
* المصدر : الصحافة .. الأربعاء 16 يونيو 1982 .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : عمار خالد (هدفين) , الجيلي عبد الخير
* هدف الهلال : مدافع المريخ كمال فضل بالخطأ فر مرماه بعد مزاحمة من عصام كورنر
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة ,, كباتا , مازدا , كيمو ,, عمار , عادل أمين , إبراهومة ,, الجيلي , بمبان , عطا ,, ثم عصام مجذوب بديلاً لإبراهومة
* تشكيلة الهلال : أسامة ,, إبراهيم إدريس , الريشة , طارق , الرميلة ,, كوة , العوني ,, التاج محجوب , جعفر , كورنر , مجدي ,, ثم حسن الطيب وجميل بديلين لأسامة والريشة المصابين
* الحكم : الدولي مصطفي عيسي شنكل بمعاونة معتصم وإدريس محمد سعيد وميرغني مصطفي حكماً رابعاً
* تفاصيل المباراة :
حقق المريخ نصراً كروياً كبيراً علي الهلال 3\1 في المباراة التاريخية المثيرة
التي جرت بين الفريقين بإستاد الخرطوم في الصراع علي بطولة السودان
قبل خمس دقائق من بداية المباراة نزل الهلال إلي أرض الملعب
يتقدمه كابتن الريشة وأستقبل بعاصفة قوية من التصفيق
ودخل بعده المريخ يتقدمه كابتن عمار خالد واستقبلته الجماهير بحماس بالغ
وبدأت المباراة
ومنذ بدايتها بضغط مريخي وبهجوم ضارب أسفر عن ركنية لعبها عمار
إرتدت الكرة من الدفاع لعادل أمين الذي عالجها بضربة سريعة في يد الحارس
سرعان ما شارك الهلال في اللعب وسيطر علي الملعب لبعض الوقت
مستحوزاً علي الكرة في تمريرات طويلة وأخري عرضية محكمة
ولبست المباراة ثوب الندية هجمة هنا وأخري هناك
إستطاع الجيلي عبد الخير بحنكته ودهائه أن يحرز الإصابة الأولي للمريخ
في الدقيقة الثامنة من الشوط الأول من الكورنر التي لعبها عمار خالد
أمام المرمي إنقض عليها الجيلي محولاً الكرة من فوق الرؤوس
إرتفعت علي إثرها هتافات جماهير المريخ وإشتعلت النيران
ولكن سرعان ما إسترد الهلال الزمام وأصبح سيد الموقف
حركة وإنتشاراً وتحكماً مدهشاً في الكرة
وإستغل هجوم الهلال إضطراب جلال كباتا الواضح
وبرع عصام كورنر في سحب الدفاع المريخي
وإخترقه أكثر من مرة وتألق صديق الرميلة
في آداء واجبه الهجومي بكفاءة وإقتدار
ويضيع هدف مؤكد من جعفر عبد الرازق
الذي تخطي الدفاع وإنفرد بحامد بريمة وسدد كرة قوية أبعدها بريمة بإعجوبة
وجد عمار كرة مماثلة وإنفرد بحارس الهلال أسامة
ولكنه سدد في نفس الزاوية كرة ضعيفة بيمناه
وإستمر الهلال مسيطراً ودفاع المريخ بقيادة مازدا المتألق
يتحمل العبء كله لأن خط الوسط وخاصة إبراهومة كان تائهاً
إستسلم عطا أبو القاسم لمصيدة التسلل التي نصبها له دفاع الهلال
يحاول العوني تعطيل عمار خالد بدون كرة
وجاءت الدقيقة 32 لتحمل معها إصابة التعادل للهلال
بعد أن راوغ جعفر عبد الرازق دفاع المريخ من ناحية جلال كباتا
ويمرر لعصام كورنر علي رأس خط 18 يسدد كرة أرضية
في الزاوية البعيدة وغير إتجاهها كمال فضل هدف تعادل للهلال
وينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل 1/1
جاء الشوط الثاني وإنتظمت ألعاب المريخ
خاصة بعد دخول عصام مجذوب
الذي إمتلك وسط المريخ بفضله زمام السيطرة علي الكرة من جديد
وكثف المريخ هجومه الضاغط عن طريق جميل
الذي لعب بديلاً للريشة المصاب
وإشتعل الملعب حركة ونشاطاً
وأصبح المريخ سيد الموقف
وبدأ طوفان الأهداف
الدقيقة 25 هدف المريخ الثاني
سجله عمار بقذيفة يسارية صاروخية
من كرة عكسها عصام مجذوب من الجناح الأيمن
تركها صلاح الأمين لعمار الذي عاجلها بقذيفة
إهتزت لها الشباك
ويواصل المريخ هجومه الضاغط
وعمار يراوغ الدفاع ويمرر للجيلي
الذي سدد قذيفة في الزاوية البعيدة تصدها العارضة
ويعود عمار للتسجيل في الدقيقة 35
ويستلم كرة بهدوء ويمر من دفاع الهلال ويطلق صاروخاً
في الزاوية البعيدة شمال حسن الطيب هدفاً ثالثاً وأخيراً
وأوشك عطا أن يحرز الهدف الرابع
عندما سدد الكرة قوية ليبعدها حسن الطيب عن منطقة الخطورة
ويلجأ المريخ إلي تجميد الكرة
وتبادلها في مثلثات رشيقة
ويواصل عرضه البرازيلي
إلي نهاية المباراة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
هـدفان لدحـدوح ثانيهمـا أروع أهـداف البطـولة
سـلوك غيـر حضـاري لجمـاهير الهـلال
التـي حصبـت الملعـب بوابـل مـن الحجـارة

* التاريخ : الأحـد 11 ديسمبـر 1988
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : حسن دحدوح (الهدفين)
* تشكيلة المريخ : شنان , عبد السلام , كيمو , إبراهيم عطا , عاطف القوز , بدر الدين , سامي , سانتو , باكمبا , الدحيش , دحدوح , ثم صابون بديلاً لعبد السلام المصاب وإبراهومة بديلاً لعاطف القوز
* تشكيلة للهلال : أبشر , الثعلب , مجدي كسلا , طارق , السر عبد الكريم , منقستو , حمد , مبارك سليمان , كندورة , وليد طاشين , أسامة الثغر , ثم كدوس بديلاً لحمد دفع الله
* الحكم : المسجل للدولية الطاهر محمد عثمان بمعاونة محمد عبد السلام ومحمد زكريا ومحمود محمد آدم حكماً رابعاً .. 
* تفاصيل المباراة :
بهدفين لدحدوح أحرزهما في الدقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الثاني
فاز المريخ علي الهلال في مباراة لم يكن فيها شئ يشبه القمة
سوي هدف دحدوح الثاني
فقد حفلت المباراة بالأخطاء والآداء السئ من الجانبين
في الدقيقة 38 يخطئ السر ظهير الهلال في كرة
يقطعها منه دحدوح قرب خط التماس من الناحية الجنوبية الغربية
ليلعبها مباشرة بيمينه عالية في إتجاه المرمي
ليفشل أبشر النويري الذي كان يقف خطأ في استلامها
لتلج الشباك هدف أول فاجأ الجميع
الدقيقة 43 بعد إستئناف اللعب نتيجة للأحداث المؤسفة
يتسلم دحدوح الكرة علي قرب دائرة السنتر
ويلعبها مباشرة بيسراه قوية في المقص الغربي للمرمي الجنوبي
هدف أوروبي مريخي رائع
تألم الجميع كثيراً للسلوك الذي بدر من جماهير الهلال
في محاولاتها تعطيل المباراة بحصب الملعب
ورجل الخط محمد زكريا بالحجارة
في سلوك غير حضاري مرفوض مهما كانت الأسباب والدوافع
وكانت نتيجته توقف المباراة
وأخيراً القنابل المسيلة للدموع والتي لا يمكن أن تستعمل
في تفريق جماهير جاءت لمشاهدة مباراة كروية
ولكننا نعذر رجال الشرطة فلم يكن أمامهم غير هذا
لإيقاف المتشنجين فاقدي الوعي الرياضي
إذا تحدثنا عن اللاعبين
نجد أن لاعبي المريخ أدوا المباراة بجدية وحرص وبرز منهم
قائدهم سامي كمعلم وموجه قاد فريقه للأمام
ومعه كيمو الجاهز
وثالثهم دحدوح اللاعب المظلوم
الذي أكد أنه لو كان يلعب لما غاب المريخ عن المسرح طيلة العامين الماضيين
فهو هداف بارع ولاعب حريف ولقدميه حساسية شديدة نحو الشباك
حفظه الله وحماه من الغرور
ولا بد أن نذكر هنا بالتقدير مدرب المريخ الألماني المستر رودر
الذي خاض المباراة بخطة واضحة ودقيقة حسب فيها كل ما يتطلبه الموقف
من حسابات وأوقف الهلال لدرجة أنه لم يستطع أن يؤدي الكرة بطريقة طبيعية
كما أنه أحسن التغيير كما إنه أعطي الحارس شنان الثقة.. ألف مبروك للمريخ
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
وجماهيـر الهـلال تقتحـم الملعـب قبـل النهـاية
البوليـس يطلـق البمبـان
واللقـاء ينتهـي بمأسـاة قبـل الزمـن الرسمـي بـ37 دقيقـة

* التاريخ : الثلاثـاء 5 نوفمبـر 1985
* المناسبة : قبل نهائي دوري السودان
* المصدر : جريدة الأيام .. عدلان يوسف
* النتيجة : 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : إبراهومة المسعودية , مأمون صابون
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , صديق العمدة , كيمو , إبراهيم عطا , كمال نوار , سامي , إبراهومة المسعودية , بدر الدين , قلة , صابون , الدحيش
* تشكيلة الهلال : عوض حسب الرسول , طارق , مجدي , سيماوي , الرميلة , العوني , كرار , وليد النهضة , جعفر , النقي , ماجد , ثم النقر بديلاً لماجد
* الحكم : صالح آدم من كسلا
* تفاصيل المباراة :
اللقاء ينتهي بمأساة .. 
تقدم المريخ بهدفين فاقتحمت جماهير الهلال الملعب
البوليس يطلق البمبان
والحكم يعطي الزمن القانوني وينهي المباراة
والإتحاد إعتمد النتيجة
إنتصر المريخ بالأمس علي الهلال 2/صفر في المباراة قبل النهائية لدوري السودان
وإنتهت المباراة قبل موعدها بـ37 دقيقة حينما إعتدت جماهير الهلال بالمسطبة الشمالية
علي حارس مرمي المريخ بريمة بحجر علي رأسه
فتدخل البوليس وواصلت جماهير الهلال تحرشها وإعتدائها
حتي أطلق عليها البوليس القنابل المسيلة للدموع
إنتهي الشوط الأول بهدف رائع للمريخ في الدقيقة 15
من كرة مرفوعة من كمال عبد الغني حولها إبراهومة المسعودية للمرمي
وعوض حسب الرسول وسيماوي يتفرجان لأن كليهما إعتمد علي الآخر
واصل المريخ هجومه
ويتقدم قلة (الهيلاهوب) مرتين عن طريق مجدي كسلا
والذي كان ثغرة في دفاع الهلال ولم يفطن مدرب الهلال لذلك
وظل قلة يتسلل منه أكثر من مرة
أحرز مأمون صابون الهدف الثاني في الشوط الثاني
من كرة مررها له كمال عبد الغني في الدقيقة السابعة
فلعبها رأسية علي شمال عوض حسب الرسول
فتثور جماهير الهلال بإعتبار ان الكرة كانت فاولاً
قبل أن يرفعها كمال عبد الغني
وأخذت اجماهير الهلال تقذف اللاعبين والحكم بالحجارة
وكانت تلك بداية الأحداث المؤسفة
ويعطي الحكم المهلة المسموح بها وينهي المباراة
وتحمل جماهير المريخ لاعبيها علي الأعناق فرحة بالنصر
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال بهـدف صاروخـي لسـيكا
سامـي عـز الديـن نجـم اللقـاء عـذب
كـل لاعبـي الهـلال بذكائـه الخـارق ومرونتـه المموسـقة


* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 1 ديسمبر 1981
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : خالد سيكا
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال بهدف مرسوم
لعبه سيكا في مرمي الهلال
عندما خرج حسن الطيب متأخراً بعض الشئ
وكان سيكا قد تخلص من رقابة طارق أحمد آدم
من الناحية الشرقية لمنتصف ملعب الهلال
في الشوط الأول وجري وأخذ خانة ممتازة
في مكان الأستوبر طارق وجاءته الكروة مقشرة
وعرف كيف يلعبها في المرمي
ولو كان هناك نفاهماً بين مدافعي الهلال
كان مفروضاً علي صديق الرميلة أن يملأ الخانة الخالية
طالما كان صاحبها غائباً في تلك اللحظة
ولكن الأخ صديق ظل جامداً في خانة الظهير الأيسر
ولم يصحي إلا بعد أن وقعت الواقعة وجاء الهدف القاتل
كانت المباراة في جملتها متكافئة من حيث العرض والعطاء
المريخ كان أكثر خطورة في الشوط الأول
خاصة عندما تكون الكرة تحت القدم الذهبي سامي عز الدين
تسيد الهلال الشوط الثاني
ولكن لأن كل واحد عايز يجيب قون لوحده
ولأنهم كلهم بما فيهم صلاح أبو روف
كانوا مستعجلين أكثر من اللازم
ومتحمسين لدرجة إنعدام الوزن
ضاعت سيادتهم تحت أقدام مدافعي المريخ
لعب المريخ بطريقة دفاعية طيلة الشوطين
رغم أن لاعبيه كانوا الأفضل من حيث
مستوي اللياقة
والإنتشار السريع
خاصة وأن سامي كان يشكل قوة ضاربة ومتحركة
لها أثرها الفعال في زعزعة وسط دفاع الهلال
وترك سيكا وقدورة فقط في الهجوم
مدرب الهلال أخطأ عندما أخرج عواض المزعج
وبخروجه إرتاح دفاع المريخ بقيادة سليمان عبد القادر
سامي والذي كان قد رفض المشاركة حتي تدخل الأجاويد
كان بالأمس فارس الفرسان عذب كل لاعبي الهلال
بذكائه الخارق ومرونته المموسقة
التي تشبه عزف الناي في الريف المصري
سليمان عبد القادر أكد أن الدهن في العتاقي
عرف كيف يفسد طائشات الهلال
ويكفي أنه نشن واحدة من كراته في المتفرجين
ووقعت علي رأس حربة السياج وطرشقت
سيكا وجد الفرصة وأفلت من الرقابة وجاب قون الغلب
عماد الضباط ملأ وظيفة الأستوبر في المريخ بجدارة
كمال عبد الوهاب شاهد اللقاء وقال
إن المريخ تفوق في الشوط الأول
والهلال في الثاني
وسامي كان نجم اللقاء ومغير مجري المباراة
عواض عابدين لاعب خطير
وتفاجأت عندما أخرجه المدرب فابيرا فأراح المريخ منه
مبروك للمريخ وهاردلك للهلال
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 1/صفـر دوريـاً
علـي الصغيـر سـواها وأحـرز الهـدف القاتـل
مـن هـدية عبـده الشيـخ


* التاريخ : 
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : الصحافة , الخميس 10 يناير 1980 .. أحمد محمد الحسن وعدلان يوسف
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : علي عبد العزيز
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , هواري , سليمان , عمر , الساحر , وهبه , عمار , مازدا , سامي , علي عبد العزيز , الجيلي , عبده الشيخ ثم زيكو بديلاً لعمار ومازدا بديلاً لعلي عبد العزيز
* تشكيلة الهلال : حسن الطيب , حافظ , شيخ إدريس , عصام عبد الخير , الإسيد , إبراهومة , الريشة , النقر , علي قاقارين , قاسم , متوكل ثم صلاح أبوروف بديلاً لحافظ وعلي عبد القادر بديلاً لقاسم
* الحكم : عبد الرحيم حاج عمر وساعده بابكر عبد الله وفاروق توفيق والنعيم سليمان حكماً رابعاً
* تفاصيل المباراة :

إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال بإستاد الخرطوم في مباراتهم الدورية 1/صفر
من قدم اللاعب علي عبد العزيز في الدقيقة السابعة من الشوط الأول
من كرة أهداعا له عبده الشيخ وخرجت الجماهير في مظاهرات فرح عارمة
تحمل لاعبيها علي الأعناق
جاء الهدف بعد أن تبادل أكثر من لاعب مريخي الكرة
وختمها عبده الشيخ عالية أمام مرمي الهلال والذي وقف دفاعه يتفرج
علي المهندس علي عبد العزيز وهو يثبت الكرة ويلعبها
في الزاوية البعيدة يمين حسن الطيب
تأخرت المباراة 10 دقائق تمشياً مع موضة الفريقين
في إصرار كل منهم عدم الدخول قبل الآخر مما أدي لتدخل الحكم
لينزل الهلال أولاً ثم المريخ
بدأ الهلال مضطرباً وترك تخلف الحارس أحمد آدم علامات الإستفهام
وكان دفاع الهلال أكثر إرتباكاً ولجأ إلي تشتيت الكرة بلا هدف
وحاصرهم المريخ في ملعبهم وسيطر المريخ بفضل تحركات سامي
وإنتشار الجناحين خاصة عبده الشيخ الذي كان
مصدر الخطورة الدائم في هجوم المريخ
وأسفر هذا الهجوم عن هدف علي الصغير
وضاعت عدة أهداف من عبده الشيخ وهو علي بعد
خطوات من مرمي الهلال لعبها ضعيفة أبعدها حسن الطيب للكورنر
وبدأ الهلال مستسلماً وكأنه جاء لينهزم
ولو إرتفع وهبه التائه وعمار الذي أكثر من المراوغة
لتضاعفت الأهداف
وتلاشت خطورة علي قاقارين ومتوكل نسبة للصرامة التي تعامل بها
سليمان عبد القادر وفرض عليهما حصاراً حديدياً
وكتم الطاهر هواري أنفاس قاسم
وفي الشوط الثاني ظهر الهلال أكثر خطورة وأخذ يهاجم
ولكن ترابط دفاع المريخ ويقظة حامد بريمة أفسدا كل هجمات الهلال
يعكس الجيلي كرة تدافع نحوها سامي وعلي عبد العزيز
ولكن حسن الطيب كان أسرع
شيخ إدريس كباشي إعتدي علي بريمة ولكن الحكم لم يتحرك
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يواصـل هوايتـه المحببـة
فـي الوصـول لنهائيـات كـأس سـيكافا
قهـر الهـلال وأبعـده بالهزيمـة
ووصـل نهائـي الكـأس


* التاريخ : الحمعة 29 يناير 1988
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : كأس سيكافا دور الأربعة
* المصدر : صحيفة الأسبوع , الأحد 31 يناير 1988.. عبده قابل
* النتيجة : 1/1 وفاز المريخ بركلات الترجيح
* أهداف المباراة : الدحيش للمريخ / كدوس للهلال
* تفاصيل المباراة :
واصل فريق المريخ هوايته المحببة
في الوصول لنهائيات كأس أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا
حيث إستطاع أول أمس أن يقصي الذي كانت كل الدلائل تشير وتؤكد
إلي أنه سيحرز بطولة هذه الدورة
ربما كان ذلك سبباً مباشراً ورئيسياً لتمتلئ نفوس لاعبي الهلال بالغرور
وظهر ذلك في آدائهم للمباراة
والتي جاءوا إليها وهم يعتقدون إنهم سيكسبونها بأقل جهد ممكن
غير إنهم فاتت عليهم حقيقة هامة
وهي أن المريخ الذي تخصص في الوصول لنهائيات هذه البطولة
أكثر من مرة عز عليه الخروج من نهائياتها
والمنافسة تقام علي أرض السودان
لذلك جاء لاعبوه وهم كلهم إصرار وتصميم
ليؤمنوا لفريقهم تفوقه في هذه البطولة
علي مدار السنوات الثلاث السابقة
وإستطاعوا بجهدهم وببذلهم أن يتفوقوا علي الهلال
ويقصوه من المنافسة
ليتأهل فريقهم وللمرة الثالثة علي التوالي لنهائي البطولة
إنتصار المريخ علي الهلال في كأس أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا
هو إنتصار يختلف عن أي إنتصار آخر حققه أحد الفريقين علي الآخر
لأنه يعتبر أول لقاء بينهما يقام خارج نطاق المنافسات المحلية
ومن هنا أتت أهمية هذا اللقاء الفريد بينهما
ستخلد حتماً في سجل الفريقين
وستظل جماهير الرياضة تتذكره ولن تنساه أبداً أبداً
رغم أن المباراة أقيمت من أربعة أشواط
إلا أن المريخ لم يترك لخصمه أية فرصة
ليفرض سيطرته علي أي شوط منها
حيث دانت السيطرة الكاملة للمريخ
في الزمن الأصلي وفي شوطي الزمن الإضافي
بدأ المريخ المباراة بداية جادة وقاد هجمات منظمة
إستطاع أن يتوجها بهدف مبكر أحرزه عصام الدحيش
في الدقيقة السادسة مستغلاً الخطأ المشترك بين طارق وتنقا
بعد الهدف المبكر كان يمكن للمريخ أن يضيف هدفاً آخر
لولا السلبية التي صاحبت آداء مهاجميه
الذين وجدوا الكثير من الفرص
التي كان يمكن أن يحسموا بها اللقاء منذ شوطه الأول
في الوقت الذي كان المريخ يسيطر علي مجري اللعب
وكان الجميع يتوقعه أن يحرز هدفاً ثانياً
إذا بعاطف القوز يقع في خطأ قاتل
تسبب في أن يحرز الهلال هدف التعادل
بواسطة لاعبه جمال كدوس
وبذلك تأثرت نفسيات لاعبي المريخ وهبط الآداء
إلا أن ذلك لم يستمر طويلاً
حيث استطاع الفريق أن يستعيد تماسكه
وبدأ يسيطر علي اللعب من جديد حتي نهاية الشوط الأول
وفي الشوط الثاني
واصل المريخ سيطرته علي مجريات اللعب تماماً وقدم عرضاً رائعاً
وفي الختام إستطاع المريخ كسب اللقاء بضربات الترجيح
بعد التعادل في الزمن الرسمي
وبذلك يصعد للمباراة النهائية
كمال عبد الغني قلب دفاع المريخ
كان هو نجم المباراة الأول دون منافس
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال دوريـاً 1/صفـر
بإســتـاد الخـرطــوم
الدحيـش ثعلـب المريـخ المـاكـر
قبـل هـديـة منقستـو وهـز الشبـاك


* التاريخ : الخميس 18 يونيو 1987
* المكان : إستاد الخرطوم
* المناسبة : الدوري
* المصدر : صحيفة الأسبوع , الجمعة 19 يونيو 1987 .. عبد المنعم سبيتي
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : عصام الدحيش
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , صديق العمدة , عاطف القوز , كيمو , إبراهيم عطا , سامي , أبو عنجة , الدحيش , بدروف , عاطف منصور , دحدوح , ثم إبراهومة المسعودية بديلاً لدحدوح
* تشكيلة الهلال : عبد المعطي , تنقا , طارق , مجدي , الثعلب , كدوس , منقستو , كندورة , أبو الجاز , وليد , الرشيد المهدية , ثم صبحي بديلاً لأبو الجاز
* الدخل : 185.285 جنيه
* تفاصيل المباراة :

فاز المريخ أمس علي الهلال 1/صفر في المباراة الدورية
الهامة التي جرت بين الفريقين بإستاد الخرطوم
أحرز إصابة المريخ اللاعب الثعلب الماكر (الدحيش)
من كرة مررها خطأ منقستو لحارس المرمي عبد المعطي
في الدقيقة 12 من الشوط الأول فإقتنصها الدحيش
وحولها علي يمين حارس الهلال كأغلي هدف لفريق
المريخ إنتهت عليه المباراة التي جرت طوال الشوطين
قوية مثيرة حفلت بالبذل والإصرار وإن شابها بعض
السلوك غير السليم في الشوط الأول فإنها كانت مباراة
قنة بحق وحقيقة
وبهذه النتيجة يرتفع رصيد المريخ إلي 6 نقاط متساوياً مع الهلال
دخل الفريقين لأرض الملعب يتقدمهم حكام المباراة
حتي دائرة السنتر حيث أخذ الفريقان مكانهما فر منتصف
الدائرة وفي الوسط الحكام وأجري كل فريق عملية الإحماء
المريخ من الجهة الشمالية والهلال بالجهة اليمني
وقبل بداية المباراة وقف الفريقان دقيقة حداداً علي
المرحوم مصطفي صادق عضو اللجنة الإدارية
بدأ الشوط الأول وفي الدقيقة الثالثة لعب صديق العمدة كرة قوية
إستلمهما الحارس عبد المعطي ومن هجمة سريعة للهلال
لعب كدوس كرة إستلمها حامد بريمة
الدقيقة 9 إنخرط تنقا بالكرة محاولاً إحرازاً هدف ويعطله
عاطف منصور من الخلف ويلعب الفاول أبو الجاز فوق العارضة
الدقيقة 11 أخطأ منقستو في إرجاع الكرة لحارس المرمي
عبد المعطي من كرة قصيرة تداخل الدحيش ولعبها بذكاء
في المرمي محرزاً هدفاً للمريخ جعل جمهور المريخ يهتف
هتافه التقليدي (بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض)
الدقيقة 18 هجمة سريعة لعاطف منصور لعبها محدي في الآوت
الدقيقة 21 كرة قوية لدحدوح إرتطمت في دفاع الهلال
وخرجت ضربة ركنية
الدقيقة 30 ينفذ الثعلب ضربة ركنية خطرة تمر بين العارضتين
يقابلها تنقا ويلعب في الآوت
الدقيقة 32 كرة مشتركة بين بدر الدين بخيت ومنقستو
يصاب بدر الدين ويتم إسعافه داخل الملعب
الدقيقة 33 رمية تماس لصالح الهلال
يلعبها الثعلب ويشتتها الدفاع للكورنر
الدقيقة 36 ينفذ الرشيد المهدية فاولاً لصالح الهلال خارج خط 18
بذكاء يقابلها وليد برأسه كرة خطرة تمر فوق العارضة
نقلات ممتازة للهلال وتسيد في الربع ساعة الأخيرة
تصل الكرة لوليد يعطله الدفاع ويصرف الحكم الفاول
الدقيقة 39 ينخرط الرشيد المهدية بالكرة ويدخل بها الصندوق
ويشتتها صديق العمدة في الكورنر
سامي عز الدين يصاب ويتم علاجه داخل الملعب
يخطئ مجدي بنفس طريقة منقستو الأولي ويرجع الكرة
قصيرة للحارس عبد المعطي يخطفها عاطف منصور
ويلعب كرة خطرة تصطدم بالقائم الأيمن ويقابلها
دحدوح ويعالجها برعونة في الآوت وضاع هدف مؤكد
سعد دبيبة مدرب المريخ يمارس هوايته ويعترض ويحتج
ثائراً ويقف جوار الخط ينذره الحكم وتتدخل الأجاويد
الدقيقة 44 مال الفريقان للخشونة المتعمدة وفاولات خطيرة
بالجملة ولعب خشن وتهتف الجماهير (التحكيم فاشل)
الدقيقة 45 كرة مقشرة من وليد لمنقستو داخل الصندوق
يتعثر الأخير ويضيع هدفاً مضموناً
جاء الشوط الثاني وفي أول دقيقة ومن كرة بينية
لعبها تنقا يعالجها وليد في المرمي يقفز بريمة وينقذ
مرماه من هدف مؤكد
الدقيقة 2 ينخرط تنقا بالكرة ويجري من خلفه عاطف منصور
ويضربه من الخلف وينال كرتاً أصفر
الدقيقة 4 كرة معكوسةمن راية الكورنر لصالح الهلال
يقابلها وليد في المرمي يستلمها بريمة متداخلاً في المرمي
وإحتج جمهور الهلال بحجة أنه هدف إلا أن الحكم تقاضي عنه
الهلال يضغط علي جبهة المريخ ويسعي الهلال للتعادل
دون جدوي حتي يعلن الحكم عن إنتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ
علي الهلال 1/صفر وتخرج جماهير المريخ فرحة بنصرها
الذي حققته وتهتف وهي تحمل لاعبي المريخ
بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض
مبروك للمريخ
وهاردلك للهلال رغم إنه كان الأحسن آداءً وفقد النتيجة
عقب المباراة تحدث لصحيفة الأسبوع السيد مهدي الفكي
رئيس نادي المريخ قائلاً :
مباراة العملاقين هي مباراة أعصاب وقد لا تظهر
الفنيات لحساسية اللقاء وفي تقديري إن اللعب كان عنيفاً
والتحكيم لم يكن موفقاً بالمرة ولم ينتبه الحكم إلي
العنف غير القانوني المتكرر
كما تحدث أيضاً الباشمهندس عبد الله السماني سكرتير الهلال :
إن الهلال قد أدي مباراة كبيرة وبآداء جاد إلا أن التحكيم لم يكن
موفقاً وأدارها بمستوي متدنٍ لا يليق بإدارة مباريات القمة وقد كان
الحكم مهزوزاً وسيكون لنا معه حساب ونطالب لجنة التحكيم
المحلية اليوم وقبل الغد بتقديم إستقالتها إن كان هذا هو مستوي التحكيم
ثم تحدث السيد أحمد حسب الرسول بدر رئيس الإتحاد المحلي وقال :
إن الهلال لعب مباراة كبيرة ولم يحالفه الحظ خاصة في
خاتمة الهجمات وتحمل دفاع المريخ عبء المباراة وهي خير
إعداد للهلال لدور الـ8 ومبروك للمريخ وهاردلك للهلال
أما مدرب المريخ سعد دبيبة فقال : إعتقد إن مباريات المريخ والهلال
هي مباريات تأريخية ودائماً ما يكثر الحديث فيها إلا أنني
أقول إن حساباتها دائماً تجارية وربما تكون الفنيات فيها
مستبعدة وأري أن النتيجة التي جاءت لصالح المريخ
جاءت في ظروف تحدث لأول مرة وفي وقت متباعد
فيه فرق النقاط ولو إستطاع الهلال هزيمة المريخ في المباراة
سيكون الفارق بينهما كبيراً وبعدها يكون الهلال مغروراً بفوزه
والهلال مذلولاً في هزيمته وهذا بالطبع ليس في صالحهم
الإثنين كأندية قمة لا الغرور يصلح للهلال
ولا الإذلال مستحب للمريخ
كما أن هذه المباريات تنتج فيها الأخطاء الكثيرة
والمريخ إستطاع أن يستفيد من تلك الأخطاء وإستغل خطأ
منقستو الذي أحرز منه الدحيش هدف المريخ
أما الهلال فإعتقد إنه كان الأكثر إستحواذاً للكرة ووصل
كثيراً لمرمي المريخ إلا أن اللاعبين لم يستغلوا الفرص
التي أتيحت لهم كما أن لاعبو الهلال كانوا يعتمدون علي
وليد الذي وصلته كل الكرات من الأطراف بينما
كان أن يجب أن تصله من منطقة الوسط الذي كان ممتداً
لتلك المنطقة والكرة أيضاً وهذا الإستحواذ الذي كان
طابع الهلال جعلني كمدرب أغير الطريقة إلي 4-3-3
و4-4-2 والغرض منها إرباك الجهاز الفني للهلال
والذي كان عدده كبيراً حتي يقوم يعمل خطة معاكسة
وبعدها أقوم بتغييرالخطة التي أريد أن أسير بها المباراة
أما بالنسبة للرشيد المهدية فإنني أعتقد أنه ما كان يجب
أن يلعب هذه المباراة لأنه يحتاج لفترة طويلة حتي
ينسجم مع لاعب الوسط كندورة ومنقستو وحمد وصبحي
والذين عرفوا كيف يلعبون ويتفاهمون خاصة وأن الرشيد
يلعب كصانع ألعاب وفي تقديري أن التغيير الذي حدث
في الهلال بخروج أبو الجاز ودخول صبحي كان خطأ
وكان المفروض خروج الرشيد الذي لم يلعب مع الهلال
من قبل غير 20 دقيقة فقط
أما خروج دحدوح وإبراهومة كان الغرض منه كسب
الزمن خاصة وأن المباراة تبقي لها زمن قليل وهي 10
دقائق فقط والحمد لله فقد إستطاع المريخ
الحفاظ علي النصر حتي النهاية
*

----------


## على الصغير

*لقاءات مريخ هلال فى الثمانينات

الخميس 21 يونيو 1981
المريخ صفر الهلال 1
احرزه عصام سليم

الاربعاء 9 يناير 1980المريخ 1 الهلال صفر احرزه علي عبد العزيز

الاحد 11 ينتير 1981
المريخ 1 الهلال 1
عبدو الشيخ و صلاح ابوروف

الاثنين 28 ديسمبر 1981المريخ 1 الهلال 1
عطا ابوالقاسم و حسين عبد الحفيظ

الاربعاء 5 مايو 1982انسحب الهلال

الاثنين 7 فبراير 1983
المريخ صفر الهلال صفر

الاربعاء 25 مايو 1983
المريخ 1 الهلال 1
سامي عزالدين و حمد دفع الله

الخميس 12 يناير 1984
المريخ صفر الهلال 1
حمد دفع الله


الخميس 15 مارس 1984
المريخ صفر الهلال صفر

13 يوليو 1985
استاد الخرطوم
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
ابراهومة المسعودية

4 يونيو 1985
رمضان
ودية
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
هدف جمال ابوعنجة في الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الاول

10 يونيو 1985
ودي
رمضان
في المباراة الثانية
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
بهدف الدحيش
ثاني انتصار في ستة ايام ‍


13 يوليو 1985
استاد الخرطوم
دوري
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
احرزه ابراهومة المسعودية


الثلاثاء 3 سبتمبر 1985
استاد الخرطوم
المريخ صفر الهلال 1
احرزه االسر للهلال


1 نوفمبر 1985 استاد الخرطوم
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
دوري السودان
الاهداف لابراهومة المسعودية و هدف من ضربة راس لمامون صابون
المباراة لم تكتمل بسبب الحجارة من جمهور الهلال
اصيب حارس المريخ بريمة بطوبة في رأسه



الاربعاء 19 مارس 1986
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
ابراهومة المسعودية

الاربعاء 4 سبتمبر 1986
المريخ صفر الهلال صفر
نقض الحكم عثمان احمد البشير هدفا لعاطف القوز



الجمعة 14 نوفمبر 1986
دوري السودان
استاد الخرطوم
نهائي
المريخ صفر الهلال 2




الخميس 18 يونيو 1987
استاد الخرطوم
دوري
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
احرزه عصام الدحيش


الاثنين 4 ديسمبر 1987
دوري السودان
المريخ 1 الهلال 1
هدف المريخ احرزه سانتو
طرد لاعب الهلال حمد دفع الله بالكرت الاحمر
اعتدى جهاز الهلال الفني على الحكم
خسر الهلال في ضربات الترجيح 1/3
بعد التعادل في الشوطين الاضافيين


الجمعة 19 يناير 1987استاد المريخ
دورة سيكافا
المريخ 1 الهلال 1
هدف المريخ احرزه عصام الدحيش
ضربات الترجيح بعد الوقت الاضافي فاز بها المريخ 4/2


10 ديسمبر 1988
دوري السودان
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
احرزهم دحدوح
لم تكتمل المباراة بسبب حجارة جمهور الهلال 






*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					



المريخ 
وقوف من اليمين : سامي عز الدين , عاطف القوز , صديق العمدة , عطا أبو القاسم , عيسى صباح الخير , .....
جلوس من اليمين : جمال أبو عنجة , ..... , عادل أمين , عبد السلام حميدة , كمال عبد الغني




  اعتقد ان اللاعب بين جمال ابو عنجة  وعادل امين هو عاطف منصور
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
ثعلب المريخ فى الثمانينات عصام الدحيش
http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37491

الفتى المعجزه عيسى صباح الخير

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37512



دحدوح موهبه ومهاره وسرعه وحساسيه تجاه الشباك

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37583

اللاعب الفنان الساحر اسامه ادم ريحان سكسك

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37630


الجناح الايسر معذب الباكات مرتضى قله

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37662

شخصيات تركت بصمه فى المريخ (3)(سامى عزالدين

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=36591


من البوم اللاعب المهارى خالد سيكا (رحمه الله
http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37823

الحارس الاسطوره حامد بريمه ملك الكاسات المحموله جوا

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37313



مدفعجى المريخ فى الثمانينات عاطف القوز


http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=37258








































*

----------


## على الصغير

*نجوم أضاءت سماء الوطن بمانديلا:

* حامد بريمة عيسى: 
والذي سجل للمريخ في أواخر السبعينات قادما من النهضة الدامر وفي بداية الثمانينات احتل مكانه أساسيا كحارس مرمى. 
خط الدفاع: 
* عبد السلام حميدة:
تم تصعيده من الأشبال في نهاية موسم 85 بعد أن لمع نجمه في بطولة سيكافا 85 بمدني كان من الأسباب الرئيسية في كأس مانديلا وأحتل مكانه أساسيا في الطرف الأيمن وشارك في العام 1986 مع طوكراوي ومنصور سبت ولكنه بموهبته الفذة وروحه القتالية وقوته ورجولته استطاع أن يحتكر الطرف الأيمن.. واستمرت مسيرة عبد السلام حميدة مع الفريق في 87 و88 و89 رحلة الفرح ليساهم مع زملاؤه في الفوز بأول بطولة قارية للسودان على مستوى الأندية. كان محبوبا جدا من الجماهير المريخية وكان صاحب أول تقليعة في الملاعب المحلية وربما العالمية (الصلعة) ولذلك لقب بالدفاع الشعبي نظرا للثقافة التي كانت سائدة في ذلك الوقت.. وهو صاحب هدف تاريخي في مرمى الهلال.
* كمال عبد الغني عبد الرسول: 
برز في الدورة المدرسية مع مدرسة الخرطوم الشعبية، ثم انتقل إلى المريخ ولعب له بقوة أجاد في خانة الطرف الأيسر ثمَّ تحوَّل إلى قلب الدفاع حتى اعتزاله (وقبل اعتزاله كان يؤدي مهمة الطرف لسد النقص) نال ألقاب: كيمو الجاهز، جبل الجليـــــد.
* إبراهيم عطا: 
سجل للمريخ من الزهرة الأم درماني في بداية الثمانينات وأفضل مدافع يصحح أخطاء زملاءه 
* عاطف فضل المولى: 
الجناح الأيسر لفريق البحيرة برابطة الامتداد - سجل في عام 1982 للمريخ من فريق القوز وأشتهر بتسديداته القوية وأعاده جعفر ضرار للطرف الأيسر في 1985.
برزت قدرات اللاعب الفذة كهداف مرعب لا تخطي كرته الشباك وفي فترة لاحقة ولحوجة الفريق لخدماته كظهير أيسر لبى اللاعب لنداء الفريق ولم يقلل رجوعه لخط الدفاع من قدراته الهجومية الخارقة.. بل أظهرتها بصورة جلية برهنتها الأهداف الكثيرة التي أحرزها والتي لا تزال محفورة في عقول وقلوب المريخاب والتي اتسمت بالقوة الشديدة.. كما برع أيضا كلاعب بارع في إحراز ضربات الجزاء ولم يحدث أن أضاع واحدة منها.
* الراحل سامي عز الدين:
وقع للمريخ في عام 1977م.. لفت الأنظار في أول لقاء للمريخ ضد الهلال.. توج المريخ بطلاً لكأس جامعة جوبا عندما أحرز الهدف الوحيد في شباك الهلال قبل ثوانٍ من نهاية المباراة. كان كابتناً لمنتخب الخرطوم والذي لعب أمام فريق ليفربول الانجليزي بالخرطوم وانتهت المباراة بالتعادل 1/1.
تقلد كابتنية المريخ والفريق القومي السوداني.. كان له شرف حمل كأس سيكافا الأول «1986م» وكأس مانديلا عام 1989م وكأس دبي الذهبي عام 1987م وبذلك حقق مع المريخ أعظم انجازاته.. ترجّل الفارس واعتزل اللعب في العام 1990م. اتجه للتدريب بعد أن نال كورسات تأهيلية وعمل مساعداً لمدرب المريخ الألماني هورست والعديد من المدربين الأجانب وكان يلبي نداء المريخ كلما كانت الحاجة له دون تردد وذلك لحبه الجارف للمريخ. ورحل وهو يلبي واجب المريخ فله الرحمة والمغفرة بقدر ما أعطى المريخ..
* جمال إبراهيم حسين:
اسم من ذهب تعددت ألقابه.. وتعدد الألقاب دلالة على عظمة الشيء (جيمي.. كيغان.. الجسور) وقع جمال أبو عنجة لفريق المريخ في موسم 1982 قادما من مصنع النجوم فريق أبو عنجة بعد أن نال نجومية دوري الشمس الحارة.. ومنذ أول موسم له تألق مع المريخ ونافس على نجومية الموسم.. يمتلك مهارات عالية وكان مشهورا بالألعاب الهوائية.. كان يمثل القائد الحقيقي للفريق داخل الميدان وكان قلب الفريق النابض ودائما ما يتناوب هو والحارس الأسطورة بريمة في قيادة الإحماء قبل المباريات.. نال نجومية الموسم المحلي عدة مرات.. كان ضمن المنتخب الماسي الذي لعب ضد ليفربول وتفوق على نجوم الليفر.. بدأ مع المريخ لاعب وسط مهاجم وصانع لعب وهداف ولكنه اشتهر بأدائه في المحور..
منعته الإصابة من المواصلة في سيكافا 85 تألق في سيكافا 86 وكان احد أبطالها.. قاد المريخ للفوز ببطولة مانديلا 89 ساهم مع زميله عصام الدحيش في هزيمة الهلال خلال أسبوع مرتين في رمضان 1- صفر 1- صفر اعتزل في موسم 92-93 واتجه للتدريب..
* بدر الدين بخيت: 
القوة والجسارة سجل في عام 1985 للمريخ قادما من فريق كوبر بعد أن لمع وتألق في خط وسط كوبر بالدرجة الثانية.. اختير لمنتخب الشباب السوداني وهو بفريق كوبر.. تحصل على نجومية مباراة السودان ومصر على مستوى الشباب 1984 وبعد أن لفت الأنظار في تلكم المباراة نجح المريخ في ضمه للكشوفات في نفس الموسم.. وكانت بدايته في سيكافا 85 بمدني أشتهر بالقوة والاندفاع البدني بجانب المهارة العالية.. يعتبر من الركائز الأساسية في خط وسط مانديلا.. هو تيجانا الكرة الإفريقية ومع جمال أبو عنجة أعطى للوسط نكهة خاصة.. عرف كلاعب محور دفاعي ولكنه كثيرا ما صنع أهدافا وأحرز أهدافا كثيرة واشتهرت تسديداته بالقوة.. 
* بابكر الحلو موسى:
باكمبا- أيضا من مصنع النجوم أبو عنجة عام 1987يعتبر قيثارة التطريب وأحد فرسان جيل مانديلا التليد.. مع سكسك وأبو عنجة صاروا أجمل هتاف عند جمهور المريخ حيث كانت المدرجات تهتز تحت غناء: (سكسك وباكمبا .. أبو عنجة).. ضاعت موهبته في مجاهل نادي الصفر الدولي..
* حسن عبد الله بشارة: 
دحدوح جاء للمريخ من مريخ كوستي.. قدم أفضل مبارياته أمام الزمالك.. وقد تغنت له جماهير المريخ بعد هدفيه في مرمى الهلال: (أعدت الروح يا دحدوح) وانطلق كالسهم يضرب في خصومه.. وحتى اللحظة لم يعرف أحد ما هي قدمه الأساسية اليمنى أم اليسرى؟ 
* فتح الرحمن عبد الفراج: 
سانتو رفاعة جاء للمريخ من اتحاد مدني في عام 1986 توقف لمدة عام لعدم موافقة الاتحاد على إطلاق سراحه.. واشتهر بضرباته الرأسية ومن أي مكان في رأسه.. كان له القدح المعلى في إحراز كأس مانديلا، وأشهر أهدافه كانت في البنزرت التونسي حيث استطاع بهدفيه أن يقصي البنزرت ويصعد بالمريخ للمرحلة التالية..
* أسامة ادم ريحان: 
سكسك لعب لفريق أبو روف ثم انتقل للتحرير البحراوي.. ومنه للزعيم في أضخم صفقة في حينها بلغت 135 ألف جنيه أغلى لاعب في التسجيلات.. وكالعادة حاول بنو هلال التقليل من رد الفعل.. وقالوا سكسك عجوز وما بلعب برأسه فكان أن رد عليهم عمليا بهدف رأسي وفي إحدى مباريات الزعيم هلال وضع الكرة فوق رأسه وتخطى بها كل من قابله في مهارة نادرة. كان ساحر الكرة السودانية، أجمل مبارياته كانت أمام (منتخب) نيجيريا والتي لم تكتمل بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء وانتهت 2 - 1 للمريخ، وتعجب يومها مدرب نيجيريا الهولندي فيسترهوف، من كون اللاعب سوداني ولم يشارك أمام منتخب نيجيريا في مباراة التصفيات، كما أنه صاحب الهدف الشعير في مرمى ليفربول الذي لعب ضد منتخب الخرطوم..
* عيسى صباح الخير:
الشافع اليافع.. منذ نعومة أظفاره التحق بأشبال المريخ.. فأذهل الرواد بالأشبال.. وطالبت الجماهير بتصعيده للفريق الأول.. ولكن لصغر حجمه آنذاك لم يتم التصعيد.. وفي عام 1985 أتته الفرصة مرة أخرى في سيكافا بمدني والكل يدري ماذا فعل هذا الحريف الرهيف بعمالقة قورماهيا الكيني حيث أبدع عيسى وصال وجال في مدني.. لم يتوقف تألق عيسى عند سيكافا 85 ولكنه استمر في سيكافا 86 ومقولة المرحوم على الحسن مالك الشهيرة (عيسى جارين وهم جارين وراهو).. فكان مفتاح النصر في اغلب مباريات المريخ.. فالمريخ في تلك الفترة كان يضم مهاجمين من الطراز الأول لم يجدوا فرصتهم مع بزوغ هذا.. 
25 سبتمبر 1989 شهد يوم الاثنين بإستاد الثورة بكنشاسا أشهر أهداف الطفل المعجزة عيسى صباح الخير.. فالزعيم كان متأخرا بهدف جاء من ضربة جزاء ظالمة أهداها الحكم البنيني الظالم بوضوح لباترونغ الكنغولي ختم به صاحب الأرض الشوط الأول.. وفي الشوط الثاني استلم فنان المريخ سكسك كرة من وراء منتصف ملعب المريخ ومررها بذكاء عالي لعيسى صباح الخير الذي انطلق كالسهم ودخل الصندوق متخطيا لاعبي باترونغ ليواجه قلب دفاع باترونغ ويطرحه أرضا وفعل نفس الشيء بالحارس وختمها بكرة دفعها بيسراه تجاه المرمى الخالي..هدف عيسى صعد بالمريخ خطوة في طريق الفوز بثالث بطولة خارجية في تاريخه الممتد من العام 1908..
* عصام عبد الغني الدحيش:
المهاجم الماكر.. وسارق الأهداف العجيبة أسهم إسهاما كبيرا في أحلى البطولات التي نالها الزعيم.. أهداف الدحيش الكثيرة تبقى محفورة للأبد.. وأحلى أحلاها ما ولج في شباك هلال أم درمان.. كان ماكر وهداف بارع لا يشق له غبار حفر اسمه بأحرف من نور في تاريخ المريخ

*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					


إبراهيم عطا , أنور الشعله , عبد السلام حميده , عماد القوز , عطا أبو القاسم , المرحوم سامى عزالدين , عادل أمين , الحارس بولس , المرحوم الدكتور عمر عبد اللطيف , عصام الدحيش , جمال أبو عنجة ,(جلا) , المرحوم صديق العمده , مرتضى قله , عاطف القوز , (الراحل نصرالدين القوز)



بعد عصام الدحيش جمال أبو عنجة
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*مباريات المريخ موسم 1984



2 مارس 1984استاد المريخ
المريخ 3 القادسية السعودي 1
دحدوح سيكا و عمار خالد


14 مارس 1984
كأس الكؤوس الافريقية
المريخ 1 البحرية الزنزباري صفر
سامي عزالدين



2 ابريل 1984استاد زنزبار
الكؤوس الافريقية
المريخ 1 البحرية الزنزباري صفر
هدف المريخ احرزه مامون صابون
و صعد المريخ لدور ال 16




16 ابريل 1984
مباراة ودية
استاد المريخ
المريخ 1 كوبر 1
هدف المريخ لعمار خالد


-------------------------------------

13 ابريل 1984
كأس الكؤوس الافريقية
المريخ صفر المقاولين العرب المصري صفر
دور ال 16
استاد المريخ



26 ابريل 1984
دور ال 16
استاد الجبل الاخضر
المريخ صفر المقولين العرب 2



17 يونيو 1984
استاد المريخ
المريخ 4 الامتداد-درجة ثالثة 1
الاهداف عيسى هدفين و هدف لكل من عطا ابوالقاسم و دحدوح




24 يونيو 1984
استاد الهلال
دوري
المريخ 3 الاهلي الخرطومي صفر
عيسى - مازدا و عمار خالد




8 يوليو 1984
استاد الخرطوم
دوري
المريخ 1 التحرير صفر
عطا ابوالقاسم




24 سبتمبر 1984
دوري
المريخ 2 الموردة صفر
الهدفين لعمر العلمين




13 نوفمبر 1984
استاد المريخ
مباراة ودية
المريخ صفر الموردة 1

---------------------------------------


17 نوفمبر 1984
استاد الخرطوم
المريخ صفر النيل صفر
ثم 4/3 بضربات الترجيح
اهداف المريخ عاطف - عطا دحدوح ومامون صابون من ضربات الترجيح




6 ديسمبر 1984
استاد الدويم
المريخ 2 منتخب النيل الابيض صفر
اليوبيل الذهبي لبخت الرضا
عمار خالد و صابون
المريخ يفوز بالكأس



13 ديسمبر 1984
ودي
استاد المريخ
المريخ صفر الاملاك صفر



17 ديسمبر 1984
ودي
المريخ 2 ابوعنجة - درجة ثانية صفر
الدحيش و اسامة السر



21 ديسمبر 1984
ودي
المريخ 2 العباسية صفر
نزار الخليفة و اسامة السر


23 ديسمبر 1984
استاد شندي
المريخ 3 النيل شندي صفر
سامي - نزار و عمر العلمين
ودية


26 ديسمبر 1984
استاد عطبرة
المريخ 2 الامل عطبرة صفر
عمر العلمين وسامي عزالدين



المريخ بطلا لدوري العاصمة

*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*متع الله الجميع بالصحة والعافية ونترحم على المغفور لهم باذن الله سامي عزالدين ,مامون صابون,وصديق العمده له الرحمه
                        	*

----------


## zoal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					


صورة للكابتن سامى عزالدين مع الكابتن جمال ابوعنجة
انجـازات الراحـل مـع الزعـيم القـائد 


الكأس الجوي الأول من جوبا:

في أكتوبر من العام 1977م أقيمت مباراة بين الزعيم القائد، والهلال في جوبا مشاركة في الحدث التاريخي بافتتاح جامعة جوبا.
وقبل نهاية المباراة بدقائق ومن باصة رائعة من بشارة استطاع سامي عز الدين من حسم اللقاء بهدف رائع جعل المريخ يظفر بالكأس التاريخي ويعتبر هو الكأس الجوي الأول للزعيم القائد، وكان الاستقبال الجماهيري بالمطار حدثاً فريداً عبر لما للزعيم القائد، من كثافة جماهيرية لا يستهان بها.

الكأس الثاني سيكافا الأولى:

اشترك المريخ في يناير 1986م في بطولة أندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا المعروفة اختصاراً (بسيكافا) ممثلاُ السودان وأقيمت الدورة بتنزانيا، وانتصر الزعيم القائد للكرة السودانية ، وأحرز كأس البطولة كأول إنجاز للسودان على مستوى الأندية السودانية.
وكان ذلك الانتصار متزامناً مع فرحة الشعب السوداني بالانتفاضة العظيمة في رجب أبريل ، وبذلك التقت الاحتفالات بانتصار الشعب السوداني قاطبة بعودة الديمقراطية وعودة المريخ بالكأس الجوي الأول وقد تناقلت وسائل الإعلام الدولية نبأ فوز المريخ بالبطولة الإفريقية (سيكافا).

الكأس الثالث: كأس دبي الذهبي:

وبمثلما توهج الزعيم القائد ، في سماء القارة السمراء وعاد بمعييته بطولة كأس أندية شرق ووسط إفريقيا (سيكافا) هاهو الآن يضيف إنجازاً خارجياً جديداً ليلة الأربعاء الثاني من ديسمبر عام 1987م بعد تغلبه على منازله الزمالك المصري في المباراة التي جرت بين الفريقين في دبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة الشقيقة.

الكأس الرابعة:الزعيم القائد أول ناد سوداني يفوز ببطولة أفريقيا 

المريخ ينال شرف الفوز بكأس المناضل نيلسون مانديلا .
في ديسمبر عام 1989م كان الزعيم القائد، على موعد مع النصر له وللكرة السودانية، وكان ذلك بإستاد مدينة بينين النيجيرية...

وكما قال الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم :
إنه سامي السامي ، أعظم اللاعبين الذين مروا على الزعيم القائد ، والسودان، وهو الأفضل على الإطلاق بمقياس البطولات لأنه كان قائد الفريق الذي حقق للزعيم القائد، أعظم إنجازاته على الصعيد الخارجي.

* ولو كان هناك لاعباً في السودان يستحق أن يشارك المريخ في لقب بطل الكاسات المحمولة جواً لكان سامي عز الدين الذي أسهم في فوز المنتخب السوداني ببطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا في العام 1980 بالخرطوم، وقاد المريخ للفوز بأول كاسات الجوية في العام 1977 في مباراة جوبا الشهيرة.

* وفي العام 1986 قاد سامي عز الدين المريخ للفوز بأول كاساته الخارجية في بطولة شرق ووسط إفريقيا بتنزانيا.. وساهم سامي رحمة الله عليه في فوز المريخ بكأس دبي الذهبي في العام 1986 بدبي أمام الزمالك المصري.. وقاده لتحقيق أعظم إنجاز للأندية السودانية عبر تاريخها في البطولات الإفريقية في العام 1989 بتحقيق لقب بطولة الكؤوس الإفريقية ورفع الكأس أمام بندل يونايتد النيجيري وسط فرحة الملايين.

سامي .. لم يمت .. ففي المريخ الزعيم القائد .. دائما .. يحيا اصحاب العطاء .. ولا يخبؤ .. وهج .. للنجوم .. الامعة .. ومن هنـا .. تحيا السيرة .. وتتبلور .. ذكري .. راسخة .






الفي الصورة مع المغفور له بإذن الله سامي عز الدين هو عاطف القوز وليس جمال ابو عنجة.




*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*كنت اريد التوثيق ووجدت التوثيق شكرا على الصغير وتسلم
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zoal
					






الفي الصورة مع المغفور له بإذن الله سامي عز الدين هو عاطف القوز وليس جمال ابو عنجة.
22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222







2222222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------

